

Show HN: My first iOS app written in Swift - raymckaig
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tellmewhen-my-favourite-authors/id940270967?ls=1&mt=8

======
adam419
Looks awesome!

Are you experienced with Objective-C or did you just pick up swift?

How would you recommend learning swift without covering anything more than the
basics of Objective-C?

~~~
raymckaig
Thanks adam419,

I've got four apps in the store now. The first, "Lend my stuff" is written in
Objective-c.

PhotoOrganiser and Intervalos are written using Appcelerator's Titanium
toolset (all written in Javascript but run as native apps). These have been
the easiest to write and it's an exellent way of writing apps if your
background contains Javascript.

I found Swift very easy to pick-up. It has a couple of gotcha's but once you
get your head round these it's a great language. I'll be writing all my future
apps in Swift.

~~~
raymckaig
I'd also like to add that there's no need to learn any Objective-c in order to
learn Swift.

~~~
adam419
Sweet! Do you have any recommended books for learning iOS with swift?

~~~
raymckaig
The trouble with books is they become out of date, so its better to learn
online in some fashion.

You could do a quick, short course such as BitFountain's
[http://bitfountain.io/course/mini-iOS8/](http://bitfountain.io/course/mini-
iOS8/).

I did the full iOS 8 with Swift course when it was on sale a couple of months
ago, but it's back up to its $499 price.

~~~
jegutman
Here's a link for $89, found this on google, actually went all the way through
because I was intrigued enough:

[https://stacksocial.com/sales/the-complete-
ios-8-developers-...](https://stacksocial.com/sales/the-complete-
ios-8-developers-course-w-swift-pre-release#)

